
$40M Pizza - elwell
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=137.0
======
mdip
Oh man ... and I feel bad about the 25 bitcoin I lost as a result of
haphazardly formatting a hard drive back when they were effectively worthless.

It could be worse - I could have purchased a $40M circle of cardboard covered
in ketchup that sort-of looks like pizza (it was Dominos[0])

[0] And I believe in 2010, that was before they tweaked their recipe,
replacing the cardboard with something more bread-like. /s

------
NKosmatos
That's funny. I was having a discussion with some colleagues today about this!
We also saw the distribution within bitcoin addresses and it's not looking
good [https://bitinfocharts.com/top-100-richest-bitcoin-
addresses....](https://bitinfocharts.com/top-100-richest-bitcoin-
addresses.html) Only 1% of addresses hold 90% of BTC :-(

~~~
imaginenore
Some of which must be cold/hot wallets for large projects, like exchanges,
police-seized stashes, investment funds, the proposed ETFs. So it's not that
bad.

And it's not like Bitcoin has been some secretive project for the super-rich,
anybody could get in, and still can.

